# Kaputte Steckrute reparieren?



## Dave77 (5. März 2008)

Beim letzten Angelausflug ist mir meine Spinnrute vorne genkallt. (Falls es was mit der Marke zu tun hat: Quantum Hypercast 240) Vorne ist ein etwa 8cm langer Teil abgekracht. 
Kann ich das reparieren lassen bzw selber reparieren oder muss ich mir ein Ersatzteil kaufen?

mfg
dave


----------



## Angler25 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Kaputte Steckrute reparieren?*

Wie schaut's aus mit Garantie?Oder hast du die schon ewig?Versuch's mal, vielleicht hast du noch Garantie!


----------



## Bellyboater (6. März 2008)

*AW: Kaputte Steckrute reparieren?*

Versuch doch jetzt einfach einen neuen Spitzenring anzubringen. Dadurch wirkt die Rute wahrscheinlich etwas steifer aber sollte dann noch zu gebrauchen sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2008)

*AW: Kaputte Steckrute reparieren?*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Versuch doch jetzt einfach einen neuen Spitzenring anzubringen. Dadurch wirkt die Rute wahrscheinlich etwas steifer aber sollte dann noch zu gebrauchen sein.


Genau, das ist die erste Notlösung. Die Reparatur des Bruches scheidet ganz oben aus. Sauber absägen und als neues Ende nehmen. Ich habe einige Ruten gekürzt und die sind sogar besser #6 geworden, es ist nichts unnormales. Bis 15cm ist manchmal sogar super, je weicher die Rute vorher umso mehr gewinnt man. Die Aktion wird etwa eine Klasse härter sein.
Mit den Ringabständen kann es aber doof werden, evtl. einen versetzen.
Optimal ist eine neue Spitze.


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (6. März 2008)

*AW: Kaputte Steckrute reparieren?*

Das mit nem neuen Spitzenring müßte klappen.

Ich habe auch bei einer leichten Spinne nen neuen Ring montieren lassen ( keine Probleme ), mein Händler meinte zwar er gibt keine Garantie ab die ist wie neu.

Die Aktion wird  zwar etwas härter aber gefällt mir sehr gut....


----------



## Dave77 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Kaputte Steckrute reparieren?*

Ich versuchs mal mit nem neuen Spitzenring...Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antowrten...


----------



## jahn (19. März 2008)

*AW: Kaputte Steckrute reparieren?*

Das ist ja kurios, hatte dasselbe Problem mit der gleichen Rute (Quantum Hypercast 2,40m ...???) im Oktober letzten Jahres auch ... ca. 8cm der Spitze (direkt oberhalb des 1. Rutenringes vom Spitzenring an gezählt) haben sich verabschiedet. Ich hab' dann den 1. Ring entfernt und noch etwas gekürzt und einen Spitzenring angebracht - die Ringabstände stimmen so wieder und die mir ohnehin etwas zu weiche  Aktion hat sich spürbar verbessert ...


----------



## zandertex (19. März 2008)

*AW: Kaputte Steckrute reparieren?*

Hallo,die Reperatur des Spitzenteils ist kein Problem,wenn es sich um einen relativ glatten Bruch handelt.Du brauchst einen ca.2,5 cm langen  Stahlstift, der von der Stärke her genau in die Bruchstelle passt.Dann füllst du mit einer Spritze etwas 2 Komponenten Kleber in das abgebrochene Spitzenteil und schiebst den Stift zur hälfte da rein.Nun hälst du das Spitzenteil so das sich der Stahlstift unten befindet und erhitzt die Stelle mit einem Föhn,so das der Kleber um den Stift läuft.Etwas drauf achten das der Stift nicht wieder rausrutscht.Warten bis das Teil getrocknet ist,dann das gleiche mit der anderen Seite machen.Zum Schluß noch eine Bindung,die  auf jeder Seite einen cm über den Stift reicht drauf,schön lackiert und deine Rute ist mit minimalst verändeter Aktion wieder voll Einsatz bereit.Gruß und schöne Ostern Zandertex


----------

